# SystemToolsBackends.pl i running



## ObiektywNy (Feb 3, 2011)

I have maybe trivial question

I run command to display who is logged in
[CMD=""]ps aux | egrep "(tty|pts)"[/CMD]
The results I got:


```
root        1767  0.0  0.5 13828 11384  ??  I     2:13PM   0:00.33 /usr/bin/perl /usr/local/share/system-tools-backends-
2.0/scripts/SystemToolsBackends.pl -m Platform (perl5.10.1)
root        1533  0.0  0.1  3344  1160  v0  Is+   2:12PM   0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv0
root        1534  0.0  0.1  3344  1160  v1  Is+   2:12PM   0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv1
root        1535  0.0  0.1  3344  1160  v2  Is+   2:12PM   0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv2
root        1536  0.0  0.1  3344  1160  v3  Is+   2:12PM   0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv3
root        1537  0.0  0.1  3344  1160  v4  Is+   2:12PM   0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv4
root        1538  0.0  0.1  3344  1160  v5  Is+   2:12PM   0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv5
root        1539  0.0  0.1  3344  1160  v6  Is+   2:12PM   0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv6
root        1540  0.0  0.1  3344  1160  v7  Is+   2:12PM   0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv7
```


I have not seen that before SystemToolsBackends.pl was running.

It is normal??


----------



## gordon@ (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't know, is it normal? It matches your grep since the word scripts has 'pts' in it.


----------

